

Real Life Japanese Mech Robot Fires BBs With A Smile - Hellcat
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/30/real-life-japanese-mech-robot-fires-bbs-with-a-smile/

======
leeskye
Here's a better video of a girl getting into the Robot operator seat.

